# Best documentary movie for mentalmax ever



## freeone12 (Feb 17, 2020)

Over 4hours what it takes to become SEAL, you gonna feel extreme pain and cold watching this

Pain Is Temporary, Pride Is Forever



Recommended by Goggins


----------



## kozhirastaman (Feb 18, 2020)

If Goggins recommended it, I'm watching it for sure man.


----------



## Lifemax (Feb 18, 2020)

kozhirastaman said:


> If Goggins recommended it, I'm watching it for sure man.


Who's Goggins?


----------



## Brandon10 (Feb 18, 2020)

freeone12 said:


> Pain Is Temporary, Pride Is Forever








Armycels are the biggest retards I've ever met. JFL at putting your life on the line for Burgerland faggots. Also nice work killing millions of innocents in the Middle East.


----------



## kozhirastaman (Feb 18, 2020)

Lifemax said:


> Who's Goggins?


He's a former Navy SEAL who was 300lbs but then he became ripped. His motivation is good stuff.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 18, 2020)

too old,brings me nostalgia


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 18, 2020)

DarknLost said:


> too old,brings me nostalgia


me too

i hate seeing stuff from like 3 or 4 years ago

even worse the older it is

i want to go back in time and change my life 

but i can't and no one can


----------



## anti caking agents (Feb 18, 2020)

LOOK AT THE MIDDLE GUY ON HIS LEFT FUARK WHAT A MOGGER.


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Feb 18, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> Armycels are the biggest retards I've ever met. JFL at putting your life on the line for Burgerland faggots. Also nice work killing millions of innocents in the Middle East.


Amen


----------



## Doomerteen (Feb 21, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> Armycels are the biggest retards I've ever met. JFL at putting your life on the line for Burgerland faggots. Also nice work killing millions of innocents in the Middle East.


At least you're killing middle Easterners, if that's the only thing you do, it seems like a good cause.


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Feb 21, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> Armycels are the biggest retards I've ever met. JFL at putting your life on the line for Burgerland faggots. Also nice work killing millions of innocents in the Middle East.


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 21, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> me too
> 
> i hate seeing stuff from like 3 or 4 years ago
> 
> ...


You can change your life, starting now.

Unless you are balding, then it is over.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 21, 2020)

I watched that


----------

